# Mythbuster.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I always found it intresting that most people will say dogfish is sold in England as _the_ number one fish in "Fish and Chips". I was just reading another website where they mentioned it again.

Not being one to take something I don't believe as true, I thought I would post to clarify that Cod and Haddock are the top two fish sold in England for fish and chips in fact, I can't find anywhere that it mentions Dogfish, spiney's or smooth.

Hmmm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_and_chips
http://www.justuk.org/uk/recipes/fish-chips.asp
Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Ryan, you might dig a book called "Cod" by Mark Kurlansky (sp?).

regardless, I've always been told that when the Grand Banks fisheries tanked, many coms that still wanted to fish started taking spiney dogs all up and down the US coast to compensate. And it was encouraged as an underutilized resource.

I could imagine there is some reluctance on the Brits part to say they're serving up horn dogs, or anything other than cod. I'd also guess pollock is used quite a bit too.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

"pickled beer garden snacks" too!

Dogfish Info


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you Ryan. I'm getting a little tired of trying to inform people that what they are hearing about dogfish is not true. Yes, dogfish is on the menu, it is called rock eel. So is cod, haddock, plaice(think flounder) skate, deep fried and battered sausages, deep fried and battered burgers(without the buns) mushy peas(great big marrowfat peas) gravy(for the chips), curry sauce(for the chips) and a bunch of other stuff that goes well with salt and vinegar and brown sauce(think HP sauce). 
When I was a kid Sat. morns. were my favorite because the fish and chip van used to come to the council estate I lived on.
Here's what i'm thinking of doing-getting my Mum to send a menu over from the local chippy. I'll post it up here.
Looks like your Wiki link is calling dogfish rock salmon. We, southeast, definately called it rock eel.


----------

